# Wool/Llama/Mohair art yarn long Ellie socks! Grandbaby pic too!



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

While anxiously awaiting the birth of my second grandchild, Ellie Lou, I was finishing up these combination fiber socks...well then they got a touch of the wild on top. I was working on them in the hospital waiting room so first the star, Ellie Lou and then the socks...LOL Half the sock is 100% wool which is grey, then I did the rest with black Llama yarn and the bright colored art yarn is a mohair blend.

Here she is! 7lbs 10 ozs of cutie pie!:bouncy:










My foot was arched but you get the idea..oops. Ok on the art yarn strands, there are three rows of crochet and then I wove in the hang down parts then crocheted in the ends on both sides of each sock...I am going to hand stitch them down from the back with black thread so they will stay down against the sock. Each color is attached to black yarn per the art yarn weave so this will be easy. They will be hand wash of course.  










This is a close up of the cuff portion.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Love the socks and the grandbaby


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

beautiful !!!! both of them !


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Congratulations on the grand baby! She is beautiful 

Love the socks. Can you take another picture without the light behind them? Maybe from the other side with the light shining right on them. They look really cool from what I can see.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Beautiful baby! You'll need to knit Christmas socks for her.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Lythrum said:


> Love the socks and the grandbaby


Thank you! I could not help but share the pic of Ellie!



Miz Mary said:


> beautiful !!!! both of them !


Thank you, gosh the socks were inspired by the baby...LOL I had to do something while we waited....



Marchwind said:


> Congratulations on the grand baby! She is beautiful
> 
> Thank you! To me a baby is eye candy...LOL
> 
> Love the socks. Can you take another picture without the light behind them? Maybe from the other side with the light shining right on them. They look really cool from what I can see.


Thank you! Here is a better couple of pics I think that took to post for you. These are simple socks, I did a lacey affect to the top of the first half of the foot to the ankle and then a more solid crochet for the rest. 





















Maura said:


> Beautiful baby! You'll need to knit Christmas socks for her.


Thank you! Gosh I made so much for Ellie before she got here....but yes..I will of course be making her lots more.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Love the socks! and the beautiful grandbaby! 
You really do some wonderful crochet work. Someday I need to try that.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Beautiful socks and even more beautiful granddaughter.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

mamajohnson said:


> Love the socks! and the beautiful grandbaby!
> You really do some wonderful crochet work. Someday I need to try that.


Thank you Mama J., Ellie is a sweet quiet baby too. On the socks...well as my hands enjoy working, it is also great for relieving stress or avoiding it all together. They are quite warm and I am going to make a scarf to match them out of the art yarn...that will be a wild scarf, just need to decide the pattern



Woodpecker said:


> Beautiful socks and even more beautiful granddaughter.


Thank you Dreamy! I think every baby is beautiful...I catch myself smiling wistfully at babies on the mainland....gee I am such a Mommy that being a Grandparent comes just as easy. Oh the socks are silly aren't they? I figure since I have small amounts of different fibers, why not mix them? The Llama parts took the ball down to the last bit. I used all the wool skein up on the half of the foot section as it was all I had. These will be fun to wear.


----------

